# Please Help!!!!!! Looking to buy GSD..



## sonny123 (Aug 24, 2011)

Please could someone help me..
I am looking to buy a German Shepherd puppy but not sure if it will look like a GS once its grown.
The father is full pedigree but the mother is not, i think he said she was half border collie and that the puppys would have 8% border collie and 92% german shepherd, he is selling them for £320.
The seller has listed the following;

Sale of our litter of 8 pups (5 male, 3 female) 

pups were born 25.7.11 

Both mum and dad can be viewed as they are family pets, a copy of the dads pedigree is available. 

(P.s i have uploaded the pictures aswell).

Thanks for your help.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

are they saying the dam is a border collie cross because she has long hair?

are you looking to buy a dog that "looks" like a GSD, or "acts" like a GSD or "IS" a GSD.

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

If not having a pure bred GSD doesn't matter to you and you are okay with supporting a bad breeder then I see no problem. I'm not good at math but am curious as to how he got those percentages.

At this young age there is no way to know what they will look like as they are older. They will probably strongly resemble a GSD but not look pure bred.

I'm curious. Do you want a GSD or a dog that looks like a GSD? These puppies might look like GSDs but they will not have the temperament.. everything that makes a GSD what it is.

If you decide to purchase one of these puppies I'd offer him less money. What has he done to put that price on the pups?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If the dam is 50% border collie, the pups will be 75% GSD. 

If the dam's dam was 50% border collie the pups will be 87.5% GSD. 

But it is more than that, the pups get 50% of their genes from each parent, but we do not know which genes will come from the BC part, and which comes from the GSD part. Some of the pups will look just like GSDs, and some might have some traits that look like the BC part. 

BCs are extremely smart, can herd, have high energy, good drive. Frankly, we do not KNOW that this dog will take a more GSD like temperament or a more BC-type. We do not know if it will be a mixture of both. 

My opinion, if you like BCs and you like GSDs, and it is only a pet, and it is $150 or less, go for it. At $150 or less, this is not a lucrative endeavor, it is a lot of work, and everyone will tell people with litters not to give them away because people will sell them to labs, or worse. The puppies do need homes. They look like GSD puppies at this point.


----------



## sonny123 (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, i want a GSD, ive always wanted one but just was not ready at the time, which i am now.
I want it not only for the looks but for its reputation, but just confused if i get a slight mix in the breed would it look different from average GSD.
The seller sound genuine and admitted that he is not a breeder, and suggested that i should take a look at them, but he also mentioned that i wouldnt be able to notice anything from the pups as they are too young.
The father is full pedigree but the mother is not, does this effect the looks and behaviour?
(looking at the pics the mother looks like a GSD, just not sure. The fathers looks like a handsom chap!).


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

You can breed 2 pure bred GSDs and still not have the correct temperament of a GSD.

If you want a GSD that has all the traits the breed is known for you need to find a breeder that works their breeding stock to prove those dogs have all the traits the breed is known for.

If this is just a pet and you just want a good dog and don't care so much about specific traits then these puppies may be worth a look later.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i have a GSD/Border collie mix and he looks like a solid black GSD with the exception of the white patch on his chest. Honestly, looking at the picture of the dam, i see nothing but a coated GSD. I dont even see any of the BS traits i've seen in other GSD/BC mixes.


----------

